# Converting Bottom Bunks To Large Sleeper....



## E-Z (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello outbackers!Love this site already, especially the mod forum! My wife and I just purchased our first TT (06' 28RSDS) as an early birthday present for our 10 month old daughter lol. We decided on the outback line for several different reasons but mostly because of the rear slide out which gives me a 34 footer when I only have to haul a 29 footer, love it! I was in the market for the model with the queen up front but didn't have a lot of luck, found one with the garage up front but was very pricey compared to the one we purchased. Anyway, has anyone converted the bottom two bunks into a larger bed? Water heater is under the driver side bunk so would like to leave all the bunks in place as well as the wardrobe as it looks as though it supports the two top bunks. I think I could fashion a platform and have a cushion made to fill the center space but if anyone else has done it I would love to see their design. 
Thanks, 
Will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you wanting to create a larger bed in the bunk house for your daughter or for you and your wife?

IMHO...I'd leave it as is for the child, as it will be a LONG time before she needs a larger bed. When that times comes around, you'll probably be in the market for another trailer, and then you might find one with all the options you want.

BTW...I removed the passenger side lower bunk on our previous 28RSS and it provided a LOT o f extra storage space. Was easy to put it back in place when I sold the trailer. Point being, if you do a mod like you are talking about, be sure you can "undo" it as potential buyers might not want it configured like you did.


----------



## E-Z (Feb 24, 2012)

Excellent point and I agree whatever I do it needs to be somewhat easy to undo and non-intrusive to the structure of the factory equipment. Really just trying to add a place another couple or my wife and I (depending on how comfortable lol) could sleep besides the dinette.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

E-Z said:


> Excellent point and I agree whatever I do it needs to be somewhat easy to undo and non-intrusive to the structure of the factory equipment. Really just trying to add a place another couple or my wife and I (depending on how comfortable lol) could sleep besides the dinette.


If this is simply for a few times, I'd just add some 3/4" plywood across the gap (maybe build a center footing and then add the sofa or dinette cousions....or get memory foam. This will build a bridge between the lower bunks and you'd have a huge bed (laying horizontal to trailer, not vertical)


----------



## E-Z (Feb 24, 2012)

That is exactly what I was considering, just curious if anyone else had already done something like this to get some input. I will see what I can come up with and post back with results, thanks OC.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking forward to some pictures when you get this done.

Here is a link to the mods on my 28RSS (version prior to your 28RSDS). Maybe you can find some other mod ideas from here to keep you going. I highly recommend the step to queen bed mod and the drawer from open space in cabinet mod.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/trailer_mods.htm


----------



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a 08 28RSDS
We took out the passenger bottom bunk. We now have dual top bunks, driverside bottom bunk, and a full size bottom bunk that runs along the front. We have 5 kids, and this is the best way to fit them, and all their stuff. So basically, we took out the huge cabinet in the middle,built a smaller cubby accross the top, and have way more floor space, and sleeping space. Two kids share the full size bed, but it works well.


----------



## E-Z (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cool!! Looks like it was made that way! Definetely considering this design.... thanks for sharing.


----------

